# [risolto] nic r8168 impossibile ottenere velocità gigabit

## Cazzantonio

Salve a tutti, ho recentemente acquistato una scheda madre con questa scheda di rete integrata:

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P8P67 Deluxe Motherboard [Realtek RTL8111E]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 40

   I/O ports at e000 [size=256]

   Memory at d0004000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: <access denied>

   Kernel driver in use: r8168

   Kernel modules: r8168
```

Non pensavo che avrei avuto problemi di sorta, tuttavia ho scoperto a posteriori che non è perfettamente supportata dal driver del kernel.

Nello specifico il driver associato di default è il r8169, tuttavia googolando si scopre che ci sono una caterva di problemi di supporto, anche se il materiale che ho trovato è solo relativo ai kernel pre 2.6.30.

In pratica non riesco a far andare la scheda a velocità gigabit, ma solo a 100mbit. Ho abbondantemente testato sia il cablaggio che il router ed entrambi funzioano a velocità 1000 con altre schede (intel).

Ho provato sia a smanettare con ethtool, ovvero a forzare il link alla velocità desiderata (ethtool -s eth0 speed 1000 duplex full autoneg off), sia ad usare il driver fornito da realtek (che è una specie di blob binario, nonostante lo spaccino per gpl), ovvero il r8168.

Nella disperazione ho pure provato ad installare ubuntu sperando che me lo riconoscesse automagicamente (magari hanno qualche patch che fa il lavoro giusto) ma ovviamente non ha sortito effetti.

Tra l'altro quando forzo la velocità con ethtool il link si resetta e ritorna automagicamente alle impostazioni originarie, vanificando lo sforzo.

Qualcuno di voi ha esperienze con questa scheda e sa fornirmi dei dettagli su come procedere per risolvere il problema?

```
root@heremitpurple:~# ethtool eth0

Settings for eth0:

   Supported ports: [ TP ]

   Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                           1000baseT/Full 

   Supports auto-negotiation: Yes

   Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 

                           100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 

                           1000baseT/Full 

   Advertised pause frame use: Symmetric Receive-only

   Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes

   Speed: 100Mb/s

   Duplex: Full

   Port: Twisted Pair

   PHYAD: 0

   Transceiver: internal

   Auto-negotiation: on

   MDI-X: Unknown

   Supports Wake-on: pumbg

   Wake-on: g

   Current message level: 0x00000033 (51)

                drv probe ifdown ifup

   Link detected: yes
```

P.S. attualmente ho una gentoo stabile con kernel 2.6.39

----------

## Cazzantonio

Ho risolto... anche se è imbarazzante.

Questo bastardissimo nic vuole uno stramaledetto cavo cat6! Un cavo cat5e che funzionava per tutti gli altri apparecchi che ci avevo collegato lo schifa...  :Twisted Evil: 

Vabbé, in ogni caso spero ora funzioni.

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non ho capito perché sarebbe una discussione generica piuttosto che una domanda di supporto...

Sono cambiate le linee guida del forum?

----------

## ago

Da quanto ho capito dalle descrizioni dei subforum, le richieste correlate direttamente a gentoo vanno nel forum italiano, mentre le richieste legate a linux in generale vanno qui nel forum di discussione.

Siccome il problema non è legato a gentoo (se ubuntu ti da lo stesso risultato è un problema più generale), ma diciamo un problema hardware l'ho inserita qui. 

Se ho frainteso scusatemi.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ago wrote:*   

> Da quanto ho capito dalle descrizioni dei subforum, le richieste correlate direttamente a gentoo vanno nel forum italiano, mentre le richieste legate a linux in generale vanno qui nel forum di discussione.
> 
> Siccome il problema non è legato a gentoo (se ubuntu ti da lo stesso risultato è un problema più generale), ma diciamo un problema hardware l'ho inserita qui. 
> 
> Se ho frainteso scusatemi.

 Come vuoi, ma il problema era proprio su gentoo... ho specificato che ho provato pure con ubuntu, tutto qui. Mi sa che hai letto male

----------

## ago

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Come vuoi, ma il problema era proprio su gentoo... ho specificato che ho provato pure con ubuntu, tutto qui. Mi sa che hai letto male

 

Non voglio farne una questione di Stato ma non è come voglio  :Razz: 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Nella disperazione ho pure provato ad installare ubuntu sperando che me lo riconoscesse automagicamente (magari hanno qualche patch che fa il lavoro giusto) ma ovviamente non ha sortito effetti.

 

Già da questo punto di capisce che non è un problema legato alla distribuzione ma a qualcosa di generale.

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ho risolto... anche se è imbarazzante.
> 
> Questo bastardissimo nic vuole uno stramaledetto cavo cat6!

 

Qui si legge chiaramente che il problema è hardware.

 *descrizione generale wrote:*   

> Questa è la sezione italiana del forum gentoo destinata a fornire supporto all'omonima distribuzione.

 

Stando alla descrizione qui ci stanno i thread per problemi inerenti a gentoo non riscontrati da gentoo. In parole povere se tento di startare una gentoo e non mi funziona il monitor( problema generalissimo e riscontrabile con qualsiasi distro/sistema ) non posso venire a postare nella sezione di supporto a gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## MajinJoko

[OT]

 *ago wrote:*   

> n parole povere se tento di startare una gentoo e non mi funziona il monitor

 

se invece di startarla tu provassi ad avviarla, magari pure il monitor deciderebbe di funzionare   :Cool: 

mi spiace ma non ho proprio saputo resistere.

[/OT]

----------

## ago

Davvero non l'ho capita.  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

[IpermegaUltraOT] :Shocked:   :Question:  giuro che non risco a capire (dov'è la battuta... che in una perversa autodeterminazione voglia esserlo ci arrivo... ma solo dal contesto)  :Idea:  in musica... *ZZ Top wrote:*   

> ... es lo que quiero
> 
> Combinacion peligroso
> 
> Y es nada especial
> ...

 o meglio ancora, su prodotti più trendy, oggi *per il canto sublime di Jimi Hendrix, J.J. Cale wrote:*   

> If you want to hang out, you’ve got to take her out, *******
> 
> If you want to get down, get down on the ground, *******
> 
> She don’t lie, she don’t lie, she don’t lie, *******
> ...

 Stavolta non ho resistito io....  :Twisted Evil: 

Ah fatemi sapere da chi vi rifornite, ovviamente. Ricordate che il mondo open source è fondato sullo scambio libero della conoscenza...

Tra l'altro devo evidenziare che *MajinJoko (che tra l'altro appare moderatore di un certo "granducato"...) wrote:*   

> [(.. watashi wa Urumi Kanzaki ga suki da ..)]

 senza specificare l'oggetto delle sue concupiscenze...[/IpermegaUltraOT]

----------

